# Poole Quay TT Meets



## t7

Have been advised of the following - there has been a mention about a trip to Poole in the past but iirc it referred to the motorcycle meet?



> Audi TT's take over Poole Quay - up to 100 spaces from 6pm 5th Friday of each month from May 30th to August 29th. Check out www.pooletourism.com for more on this and other events. Supported by Poole Audi


Contact number for any queries Suzie Spencer 01202 775050 (Poole Audi - Dealership Marketing)

The next one is 30th May

Louise


----------



## Andyman

Should be up for that. Sounds like a laugh.


----------



## TTotal

Yeh me too, used to go there on Tuesday night when on my Triumph Bike , will check it out...


----------



## TTotal

THIS IS GREAT ! Listen up all of you...

May the 30th, Friday, Â is the first Audi TT's on the Quay evening meeting , in the sea side town of Poole Dorset.

I have just had a phone call with Suzie at Poole Audi who extends an open invitation to us all, FREE Refreshments !!! The whole area cordoned off for TT cars only. They expect upto 100 cars at least !

They are up for organising accomodation for those who want to make a weekend of it.

Poole Tourism are involved too so we can be assured that it will be proffesionally ran.

So stick it in your diary and get organised for a great evening for TT 's only.

There will be another event in August as well.

Louise ...a great chance to BOOST the presense of the TTOC with all these potential new members !(NOT EVERY MONTH just twice this year May and August)

Call Suzie Spencer 01202 775050

Suzie is posting me a load of info and I will let you know asap ... Â John


----------



## kop

So who is going then from here??

Think I am up 4 it!!


----------



## TTotal

ME !

Where is Mark E Bears he's the man from the area..?


----------



## t7

John thanks - sounds good!

I can do the 30th (assuming coastbound traffic is not too bad Â :) so will be able to bring the TTOC paraphernalia with me and sign up any potential new members Â ;D Will give Suzie a call to let her know - she had contacted us already via Dave at the TT shop. Â

Then the next night it's London#3 Â ;D

cool!

L


----------



## TTotal

Lets keep this up at the top please !


----------



## kop

So is that only 3 of us???
???


----------



## t7

Donna? Potwash? JampoTT? phil?

all the usual G&G and Hants meet folks are within reach I'd have thought...

L


----------



## mighTy Tee

Can't make the May one  but would like to do the August one - anyone know the date in August???


----------



## itextt

Sounds good, free bar????? I will be there, will ring Suzie on Monday


----------



## jampott

Will do my best but Cardiff is hardly "local"


----------



## t7

The second one is August 29th I believe.

hmmm Wye Valley is not really local for me either but... :  ;D


----------



## tt500

Yeah I heard the weather is going to be good on that day...count me in too 
Simon


----------



## markebears

;D Yes Joh I am here, just been away for a couple of days.

Yep i'm up for it, so that should make 4 of us at least!!!

Need to get the jungle drums going and get the usual crowd together!

Cheers


----------



## donna_kebab

Sounds good to me I will be there, work permitting,

Best get my TTOC Badges put on before then! 8)


----------



## tt500

Donna kebab, Can you get me 2 TTOC badges and I'll pay you for them in Poole..?

Thanks Simon


----------



## jonah

Think i'll travel down to this and meet up with riends after for the weekend ;D


----------



## TTotal

Any Northern Forumers are welcome to doss at mine, bring a bag (sleeping variety ...)which is 40 mins away from Poole.

Come on the rest of you, please try harder ! Pooles a great sea side place ...make an effort ! Â 8)

Suzie called today, she has sent me a pack of stuff, will tell you more tomorrow. Â John


----------



## TTotal

OK had the info through from Poole Audi. The 1st glass champers is free the supper for 2 is FREE ! You must RSVP to Suzie Spencer on 01202 775050 asap.

Look at the poole tourism website ( Louise see the bit about car clubs ! The TTOC could have the whole place to its self for another evening 8))

www.pooletourism.com

Please get along to this event itll be great ! Easy to get to from anywhere !


----------



## jonah

John do we all need to book individually or would a group booking best :-/
jonah


----------



## clived

> John do we all need to book individually or would a group booking best


Group booking sounds like a needless extra pain - why have someone here organise / maintain a list / do all the phoning, booking, cancelling, arsing about, when we can all just pick up the phone to Suzie ourselves! ;D

Clive


----------



## justinp

Hi

I will be there, is that only 5 of us ???, can we try to arrange parking together or at least some sort of identifier in the window. I know a few of us have TTOC badges but I don't as fitting the front one sounded like a right nasty job. Can I get hold of the badges before the 30th?

Cheers

JustinP


----------



## TTotal

Thanks Clive , just what I was gonna say...! 8)


----------



## TTotal

Hi Justin, lets see how many of us turn up, I'm sure that Suzie will look after us, but in any case, its not a huge area and we wont get lost mate after all we are eating in the same place ! Guess we could all meet by the UGLY Â very attractive sculpture just a few metres from where we are eating at the Custom House.


----------



## nickyb

well, we are coming to this, my hubs will phone to confirm our attendance tomorrow.

sounds fab

thanks john for sorting it out and posting on it :-*

Nicky & John


----------



## kop

Will call tomorrow too......

Think thats 6???

Will ask about use lot being together!!! (unless people dont wanna be seen wiv me) :-[

;D


----------



## Guest

Sheesh I'm gonna get sick of that drive!! My mate was staying in a hotel down near Sandbanks last week....drove down there twice.

Count me in though - should be a larf.

Oh just a word of warning!! On one of the nights I drove down, about a mile or two down the A338 from the Ashley Heath roundabout the coppers had one of those mobile camera van thingies taking your lovely mug. Dunno if this was a one off - but they could be targeting that stretch of road for a few weeks, so be careful! (now all reply in unison "YES DAD")

Anyway, see ya all on the 30th, gonna phone up tomorrow. Hey John, seen as how it was my turn for organising the Hampshire meet this month - well here it is......yer impressed I can tell 

Chris.


----------



## TTotal

Oy Cokwash ! Poole is Dorset matey and BTW the Hants do is the 27th , get cracking ! We'll have Phil's new Skip Roadster to race with !


----------



## Guest

;DI know it's Dorset - but the Hampshire crowd makes it an honourary Hampshire meet ;D Surely people dont wanna meet up on the 27th AND 30th? ???

I reckon Phil will turn up in his Polo....it's got a proper roof on it, not like these mobile skips you can buy calling themselves Roadsters  ;D


----------



## TTotal

Right then Nobbbath, your task is to drag all the Hants lot by the seat of their pants to this one...dont forget, free supper ! BUT they /we/ us must all RSVP by the 23rd May to Suzie at Poole Audi.


----------



## A3DFU

I'll be there too ;D

will bring my sleeping bag :


----------



## djp10tt

Gatecrashers allowed?


----------



## tt500

So I make it:

T7
TTotal
TT500
A3DFU
Donna Kebababab
Mark Bears
JampoTT
ITEX-TTR
Andyman
Cockhead
Kop
NickyB
JustinB
Clived
Jonah
DJP10TT
FHBlue
CCC
Phil (Maybe)

Anymore?
I make that 19 so far, 81 to go 
..and we'll be the best looking club at the Quayside


----------



## TTotal

Simon, you are sooo clever !  We would love to get the 100, but there will be a LOt of cars from other clubs etc too ! So dont attract too many...we only have 100 spaces ! 

Lets have some more then !!!

FREE DINNER and Champagne !! (That should help !)


----------



## phil

Well I'd like to come along to this but it's quite far from home, and I'm still not sure if I'm going to be back out in the states or not.
I'll have a TT though. (Getting it this afternoon)


----------



## Mayur

> So I make it:
> T7
> TTotal
> TT500
> A3DFU
> Donna Kebababab
> Mark Bears
> JampoTT
> ITEX-TTR
> Andyman
> Cockhead
> Kop
> NickyB
> JustinB
> Clived
> Jonah
> DJP10TT
> 
> Anymore?
> I make that 16 so far, 84 to go


I should be able to make this... if there's space 

Mayur


----------



## TTotal

The more the Mayur ! Hee hee ! ;D


----------



## ccc

Can we make that two gatecrashers?

Chris


----------



## tt500

So I make it:

T7 
TTotal 
TT500 
A3DFU 
Donna Kebababab 
Mark Bears 
JampoTT 
ITEX-TTR 
Andyman 
Cockhead 
Kop 
NickyB 
JustinB 
Clived 
Jonah 
DJP10TT 
FHBlue 
CCC 
Phil (Maybe)

Anymore? 
I make that 19 so far, 81 to go 
..and we'll be the best looking club at the Quayside


----------



## TTotal

PLEASE ALL MAKE SURE YOU RSVP TO SUZIE !Thanks guys...


----------



## Mayur

> PLEASE ALL MAKE SURE YOU RSVP TO SUZIE !Thanks Â guys...


Thanks John.

She is out this afternoon so I have emailed her:

[email protected]


----------



## ccc

Just got home to find an invitation from Poole Audi on the doormat.

I too found that Suzie's out, so that's another email for her when she's back! (Thanks, FHB :-*)

Should be great fun!

Chris


----------



## Mayur

> Just got home to find an invitation from Poole Audi on the doormat.
> 
> I too found that Suzie's out, so that's another email for her when she's back! (Thanks, FHB :-*)
> 
> Should be great fun!
> 
> Chris


You're welcome Chris... looking forward to the meet.
Mayur


----------



## UK225

I would like to come but I am not 100% sure I can make it :-/

I dont want to book a place & then not show, oh well have fun anyway ;D


----------



## TTotal

Come on Morgan, you can do it, and bring a sleeping bag for staying at mine !


----------



## kop

I spoke to Suzie this afternoon and she was shocked that so many people were booking the event.

Anyway, she has confirmed that you do not need to book and that really its a 1st come 1st served!!!  

So her advice to me was to arrive early. She does have about 40-50 odd people who have confirmed to date though!


----------



## tt500

50 TT's !!!!! Is that including our 19?? This could beat Blenheim last year 
Think I'll arrive at lunchtime to get my hotdog ;D What are the chances of getting the TTOC Tent erected, or do you reckon it'll be blowy on the Quayside?


----------



## TTotal

[smiley=stop.gif]

Not allowed matey ! Just bring your car along and dont get soooo excited ! ;D


----------



## tt500

Uncle John, this is a picture of Poole Quay, will there be fireworks   Â


----------



## TTotal

I just gotta know what you are like at Christmas Simon ! 

Yes I know its Poole Quay, I worked just behind it for 12 years !

And yes I have seen fireworks before too , keep them away from my skip !  If you are a good boy you may get a sparkler. :-*


----------



## tt500

Don't get me started on Christmas 

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## TTotal

Oh my Gawd ! Call the cops ! :-/


----------



## djp10tt

Spoke to Suzie today....NO skips allowed in the area[smiley=bigcry.gif]

We got to park in the multi storey and not with the gang
[smiley=bigcry.gif]

See you there


----------



## A3DFU

Uncle John,

can I have a sparkler too, ppplease : :-*


----------



## TTotal

Calm down you kids ! Play nicely now. :


----------



## TTombo

I'd love to come....got to clear it with girlfriend first.....she's over from Switzerland that weekend staying with me. Car is in for a service at Poole Audi today..will hopefully speak to Suzie tonight..


----------



## TTotal

Bring the lady along mate ! The invite includes a guest too !


----------



## TTotal

WHOOPS the Free supper refers to the event organiser , so I have declined this so I can dine with the riff raff TT forum members 

In the next coule of days will post the nearby venue for our Forum supper party !


----------



## ccc

Oooh - a 'supper party'! Does that mean balloons and jelly as well as a sparkler? ;D


----------



## TTotal

Postmans knock too and pin the tail on a Scooby driver ? ;D


----------



## ccc

LOL!!!

So, a reeeeeeaaaal party, then! Do we all have to be sick and cry at the end?


----------



## tt500

I've still got some Christmas Cake we could share. :-*

Is it true that Skips aren't allowed? Or was that a Christmas Cracker Joke?

Received an email from Suzy today...
Thank you for your enquiry.

The Audi TT night is held on Poole Quay. The main highway is closed from
6pm for the cars to park up.

As you head into
Poole from all drictions you will see signs for Poole Quay.
At www.pooletourism.com if you use the seach facility you will find that a
online map is available. It may also be worth trying www.multimap.com for
more detailed directions.

Regards

Si  :-* :-* [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## TTotal

If you like, I am not changing your nappy though


----------



## Mayur

As I hadn't got a reply to my rsvp email from Suzie, I called her today. She said that there's been a lot of interest and many cars coming so suggested that I turn up early (6ish). There may not be enough parking. She said she would email me once she has more info about numbers etc. So I'm not 100% sure about coming.


----------



## djp10tt

TT500


> Is it true that Skips aren't allowed? Or was that a Christmas Cracker Joke?


No it's true, no cake, no crackers, no A4 sized Skips.


----------



## jonah

I had a reply from suzie today and she advises getting there ealry 6ish, so another day off work for me ;D


----------



## A3DFU

Just mailed Suzanna now :

Day off work, yeah :-/


----------



## nickyb

Cor this loooooks realllllllllllllllllly goooooooooooooood ;D

can't wait....won't wait.....i'm going NOW!!

I'll be up the front!!

xx

ps if there are fireworks.....can i have a banger? ;D


----------



## TTotal

You can pull my cracker Nix !


----------



## tt500

NickyB


> I'll be up the front!!


 I was going to say something rude but I have a good reputation to keep;D ;D

Princess_TT will be joining us also, so that makes it:
T7 
TTotal 
TT500 
A3DFU 
Donna Kebababab 
Mark Bears 
JampoTT 
ITEX-TTR 
Andyman 
Cockhead 
Kop 
NickyB 
JustinB 
Clived 
Jonah 
DJP10TT 
FHBlue 
CCC 
Phil (Maybe) 
TTombo subject to girlyfriend letting him out to play
Princess_TT
RichD

    [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## t7

Is it Christmas already?


----------



## RichD

Hi gang.

Sign me up.
I'm not buying all the drinks this time though!!!! ;D

Rich


----------



## tt500

That's OK, Uncle John is bringing a cask of his home-made Mulled Wine ;D


----------



## TTotal

> That's OK, Uncle John is bringing a cask of his home-made Mulled Wine ;D


Simon that will be the day !

TTotal = Tea Total ...geddit ? :

I will be sorting out a place nearby where we can get some grub and have a glass of squash. Shall I get a reservation for you lot and get a fixed menu sorted or are you all happy to get your own order in rather than do "school dinners" ?? Let me know ASAP please . for the time being I shall check out the options... John


----------



## TTotal

Right no time to waste as they say, so have now organised our party venue !

Look at this website of the Offshore Bar in Poole, its run by an old friend of mine Chris who will look after us personally !

www.the-offshore.co.uk

Havent looked at the website myself but the address/ directions should be there if not put this in www.multimap.com postcode BH15 1HX

I have booked a table for 30 people. This can be flexible up or down so plenty of room for all of us in a specially reserved area. John


----------



## A3DFU

Thanks for taking the lead and oganising this meet  :-*


----------



## Mayur

Venue & menu looks great... yum yum !
Thanks for sorting it out John.
Looking forward to it.


----------



## Guest

Wak and i will be there too......gonna try to make it there for 6ish, traffic permitting.

Farha


----------



## TTotal

Squezin Nooz in then ? :


----------



## TTotal

I will aim to get to the area about 6 pm also as I know the area very well, I worked in Poole for several years... my mob is 07836 230 359 for those who get stuck. If you are early or stuck for an exact place I suggest we could rally at the Party venue BEFORE the on Quay meet...Plenty of good off road parking at the Offshore Bar in West Quay Rd. John


----------



## tt500

TTotal


> Simon that will be the day !
> 
> TTotal = Tea Total ...geddit ?


Ohhhh I thought you worked for a Petrol company


----------



## TTotal

I think you have far too much time on your hands !


----------



## tt500

Update on numbers:

T7 
TTotal 
TT500 
A3DFU 
Donna Kebab 
Mark Bears 
JampoTT 
ITEX-TTR 
Andyman 
Cockhead 
Kop 
NickyB 
JustinB 
Clived 
Jonah 
DJP10TT 
FHBlue 
CCC 
Phil (Maybe) 
TTombo 
Princess_TT 
RichD
Wak & Farha
23


----------



## TTotal

There are some cars with more than one person in 'em too ! But table is booked for 30 so we should be ok and its all flexible ( like Waks waistline !)


----------



## TTotal

Attention !I am about to give the restaurant a time . Everyone happy with 8.30 pm ? Should give us time for a good mootch about Poole lookin at TT's or 9.00pm ? ? ? 
Bearing in mind the start of around 7pm.


----------



## jonah

Daniela Fancy cruising down together hun :-*
No wise cracks please


----------



## kop

There will be 2 of us in my car!!

I plan to get there at about 4pm, maybe earlier!


----------



## tt500

John, Between 8:30 drinks and 9:00 sit down is cool for us. Thanks by the way for organising this  happy to go along with everyone else.


----------



## TTotal

Ok Billy no mates ! ( judging by the pic...either that or your car has b.o. !) ;D


----------



## tt500

Sorry I should have explained...That's the Exclusive VIP parking for TT Coupes and Ferrari's at the Ritz Carlton in Monte Carlo.

All the Roadsters were shoved around the back with the Metros, Peugeots and Alpha's (as in your picture) with the Riff Raff.


----------



## TTotal

That made I larf that did ! ;D


----------



## phil

Well, looks like I'll make this after all. Hoorah. It'll be a long drive home, but I'm sure there'll be a convoy back to keep me entertained. 
So, are we all going to meet south hants and cruise down?


----------



## phil

I should have said, crawl down. A31 through Ringwood at rush hour on Friday :-(


----------



## TTotal

Phillipo......

yep that roads a bastard at that time of day on a friday.
a few of us are getting the afternoon off and having a easier trip.

Fancy getting off the M27 at cadnam and taking tthe A337 to Lyndhurst then Brockenhurst then Lymington then Barton on Sea (Nice photo shoots opposite the IOWight needles in background then Christchurch then Bournemouth then Poole ??


----------



## phil

Yeah, sounds like a plan. Or we could avoid the M27 altogether and go along the A3090 (ex A31) through Romsey. I can leave work any time after 4.
So where are we all meeting?


----------



## A3DFU

> Daniela Fancy cruising down together hun :-*
> No wise cracks please Â


What time do you intend to leave the Staff area??


----------



## TTotal

Friday 4pm at the clump ? ???


----------



## phil

Sounds good. If we're meeting at the clump, we'll use my route, as you can't join the M27 easily from there.


----------



## tt500

Where's The Clump ??? Can an additional 2 TTc gatecrash your pre-party party.


----------



## phil

It's just outside southampton. Go back a couple of pages to the march hants meet thread.


----------



## Andyman

> Friday 4pm at the clump ? ???


Sounds good to me. Theres a possibility that I'll have to catch up with you though. Bosch are delivering my new dishwasher in the pm sometime. :-/


----------



## Mayur

> Friday 4pm at the clump ? ???


I've decided to not work that Friday and therefore will be driving down early... would love to meet up at 4pm... ou et Le Clump monsieur?

mayur


----------



## Mayur

Oooops... just read Phil's post... 
:


----------



## tt500

Ive tracked down The Clump from an Old Thread. Crikey I'd clean up on Krypton Factor [smiley=idea2.gif]

TTotal wrote


> I know a real nice pub , the Clump Inn at Chilworth on A27. A nice safe area, good parking , good outside bit for the summer.


Its on the A27 near a place called Chilworth. Sounds lovely, might get rat ar$ed and not bother with Poole  4am then OK


----------



## Mayur

I spent about 20 mins trying to find the relevant post... gave up in the end. Thanks for the info TT500.


----------



## TTotal

Simon ! 4 am !!!  WTF are you doing ? 4 pm may be better for all...
So see you all there after we help Andy squeeze the dishwasher into his coupe  (thats why he got one really, more room inside than a Roadster ;D


----------



## TTotal

> Where's The Clump ??? Can an additional 2 TTc gatecrash your pre-party party.


Its here mates

The Clump Inn (On A27 above Jct 4 M27) 
Chilworth Rd 
Chilworth 
Hants SO16 7SZ

Tel 02380 766247


----------



## A3DFU

Me too 
Friday 4pm at the clump ;D


----------



## jonah

Me too also


----------



## tt500

Ive just bought a SMEG dishwasher ;D Cheesy grin :-/ See you at 4PM on 30th at the Clump :-*


----------



## t7

Working back from 4pm at the Clump what time do you reckon I need to leave Leatherhead on a Friday..2:30? Would prefer the A31 from Gford - anyone else want to meet and do that route?

Louise


----------



## kop

Was planning to make a day of it and leave London about 12.30pm....anyone else thinking bout this time?


----------



## Mayur

> Was planning to make a day of it and leave London about 12.30pm....anyone else thinking bout this time?


Hiya Kop, I'll probably be leaving London that sort of time. Where in London are you leaving from?
Mayur


----------



## kop

I live right next to Heathrow Airport!!

Maybe you could give me a call when ur approching. Am pretty easy really, whatever time i leave.

You have IM!!


----------



## phil

Oh well. At least there's a cruise back to London.


----------



## tt500

Click on the following CLUMP link. Its just after the 3rd tree before the white car ;D
http://www.multimap.com/map/photo.cgi?c ... idn=118854

T7 Â 
TTotal Â 
TT500 Â 
A3DFU Â 
Donna Kebab Â 
Mark Bears Â 
JampoTT (probably working late)Â 
ITEX-TTR Â 
Andyman Â 
Cockhead Â 
Kop Â 
NickyB Â 
JustinB Â 
Clived Â 
Jonah Â 
DJP10TT Â 
FHBlue Â 
CCC Â 
Phil (Maybe) Â 
TTombo Â 
Princess_TT Â 
RichD 
Wak & Farha 
J1WEY
24 plus other halves


----------



## ccc

And another two for 4pm at Stig of the Clump. We'll be there in my 'TT in a boiler suit' (great phrase - copyright Jampott!)

C3


----------



## TTotal

???Boiler suit ??? WTF is that all about C3 ? :-X


----------



## phil

> ???Boiler suit ??? WTF is that all about C3 ? :-X


I'd hazard a guess at it means an A3 has the same chassis as a TT but a different body.


----------



## TTotal

Aha ! So if we retain our correct "clothing" are we in a party frock ? :-*


----------



## phil

Only if we stick daft stickers all over it


----------



## TTotal




----------



## ccc

LOL!

Spot on! If a TT is (allegedly) a Golf/A3 in a party frock, then an A3...


----------



## J1WEY

;D ;D
Due to a cancellation we can now make it, so two more for School Dinner please.
See you there.


----------



## TTotal

Well done mate ! Nice to see you down here instead of always at the Kneesworth meet , a great opportunity to meet some idiots owners from the South , well actually they seem to be coming from all over the place ! Apart from Wales...come on Tim/Tiffany/To$$poTT ;D


----------



## J1WEY

[smiley=cheers.gif]
Looking forward to it, looks like 3 of us from Kneesworth,hope to get there about 5.00 spoke to suzy and the quay access starts at 6.00.


----------



## jampott

*grin* CCC glad you liked the phrase 

As for the meet, well much as I'd love to be there, I've now had me revised rota for next week and I have to work til 8pm, so not a fat lot of chance me being able to get from the centre of Cardiff to Poole on a Friday evening if I don't set off until after 8pm! 

Have a good one, and I'll try and make the next one instead.....


----------



## TTotal

What a shame Tiff, looks like your work is becoming more important than your car. Whats going on ? :


----------



## jampott

Its been that way for a while, hence the reason she is so grubby!!

Also just found out that not only am I working 4 til 8 on Wed, 8 til 8 on Thurs, 8 til 8 on Fri and 9 til 1 on Sat, I'm also needed for 8 til 8 on Tues and Wed, so an extra 20 hours next week...

Ho hum, at least I'm on an hourly rate......


----------



## donna_kebab

> Working back from 4pm at the Clump what time do you reckon I need to leave Leatherhead on a Friday..2:30? Would prefer the A31 from Gford - anyone else want to meet and do that route?
> 
> Louise Â


I'll join you for that, I guess we should allow an hour from Farnham so yep 2.30 sounds about right. I can meet you, anyone else from the London Posse going to join us? Hogs Back Cafe? on the A31? 2.45 for 3pm?

Dons


----------



## t7

Roadster girls ride again! Â 8)
wonder if we'll find that white 928S to play with again.. Â ;D

Have to wash T7 this weekend at my folks (my parents think I'm obsessed with cleaning it!) my wheels are looking anthracite like Tiffs... :

L


----------



## TTotal

> Roadster girls ride again! Â 8)
> wonder if we'll find that white 928S to play with again.. Â ;D
> 
> Have to wash T7 this weekend at my folks (my parents think I'm obsessed with cleaning it!) my wheels are looking anthracite like Tiffs... :
> 
> L


Looks like it's stuck then Louise...Tiff ! Hee hee !


----------



## phil

For some odd reason I thought this was today :-/ Shame really, because it's turned out quite nice. Anyone fancy an inpromtu meet today seeing as I'm in the mood? 

I'm so crap with dates  Just as well I didn't travel.


----------



## TTotal

That was last week....


----------



## phil

> That was last week....


You're funny.


----------



## TTotal

You are quite odd yourself


----------



## phil

So, fancy a drink after work today?I'm out of here at 4.


----------



## TTotal

Seeing my "kids" ( Lucy 20 and Chris 17 hardly kids but is it still great to see them as often as I can ) back in Lymington this evening , got to be there at 5.30 so no time as the traffic will be shite .Think I will drive thru Southampton rather than use the M27 to get to the New Forest. It'll be chocker. look at the webcams now...yuk.

If anyones up to no good in the Hants area over the weekend I'm up for summat ! My mobiles on my profile . Have a good one all. John


----------



## phil

OK have a good one.I'm off now.


----------



## jonah

I'm not coming to this now as i have loads on and not enough time to do the things that need doing with this weekend being the only one free for the next 6 weeks,and money being tight 

Only thing is i have the TTOC banners here and need to get then to someone, anyone travelling down from my way (midlands) or i can ship them via parcel force or someone similar have to be quick though if you want them there.


----------



## kop

U have IM Jonah!!


----------



## TTotal

Oh thanks Rob.


----------



## jonah

> Oh thanks Rob.


Sorry !! can't be helped,this is the only weekend i have free for the next 6 weeks what with the R+R,penine run, and then the trip to the Ring money just wont stretch to this.
Daniela has kindly offered to meet me on Monday and collect the Banners so Big thanxs to Daniela :-*

Jonah


----------



## TTotal

Hope that dispells any of the current unrest on here about Club Audi mambers being anti TTOC and taking advantage of this forum !

( In fact this Club Audi Member actually supplied the banners FOC to the TTOC !  )


----------



## jonah

Thanks for the Kind offer Daniela :-* but i will be having them sent direct to Poole Audi,less hassle all round for everyone.



> Hope that dispells any of the current unrest on here about Club Audi mambers being anti TTOC and taking advantage of this forum !
> 
> ( In fact this Club Audi Member actually supplied the banners FOC to the TTOC ! )


Too right John 
Jonah


----------



## A3DFU

> I'm not coming to this now as i have loads on and not enough time to do the things that need doing


Big shame you can't make it to the Poole meet, Robert 
I was looking fw to a nice cruise down 

But there is always the AGM/Burleigh meet ;D


----------



## Sammers

Hi All,

Is anyone planning on driving back from Poole to London/Hertfordshire on Friday evening?

I have managed to wangle Friday off work but need to be back in Hertfordshire on Saturday am.

Mayer, what time are you heading off on Friday? I will join you and any others if the time works out.

Also I have not called Poole Audi, is this o.k. or should I call?

See you Friday,

Craig


----------



## Mayur

Hi Craig,
I not working on Friday either and would like to be at:
The Clump Inn Â (On A27 above Jct 4 M27) Â 
Chilworth Rd Â 
Chilworth Â 
Hants SO16 7SZ Â

by about 4pm. If we plan to leave North London around 1.30pm we could have an easy drive down. Just a suggestion.

Mayur


----------



## TTotal

> Hi All,
> 
> Is anyone planning on driving back from Poole to London/Hertfordshire on Friday evening?
> 
> I have managed to wangle Friday off work but need to be back in Hertfordshire on Saturday am.
> 
> Mayer, what time are you heading off on Friday? I will join you and any others if the time works out.
> 
> Also I have not called Poole Audi, is this o.k. or should I call?
> 
> See you Friday,
> 
> Craig


Hi Craig, Just meet us all at the Clump on Friday thats al you have to do mate, see ya.


----------



## Sammers

I'll see you all at the Clump then John!

Mayer, 13:30 sounds o.k. with me, anyone else from North London / M25 going around then?

Craig


----------



## t7

Donna and I will be meeting on the hogs back cafe at 2:30 if the guys leaving London (kop, mayur, sammers) want to do the A roads to the clump...?

L


----------



## Mayur

> Donna and I will be meeting on the hogs back cafe at 2:30 if the guys leaving London (kop, mayur, sammers) want to do the A roads to the clump...?
> 
> L


Err sorry Louise... where's the Hogs Back Cafe?
mayur


----------



## A3DFU

heading back north Fri night :-/


----------



## TTotal

Big shame Dani, there is just too much going on and its hard to fit it all in...  well at least you can do the French Cruise on the way to Germany


----------



## Sammers

Mayer, Just did a quick search, looks like it is on the A31 between Guildford and Farnham.

Is that right Louise?

We should be able to get there for 14:30, meet up with Louise and co. and continue down to then Clump for 16:00.

Craig


----------



## Mayur

> Mayer, Just did a quick search, looks like it is on the A31 between Guildford and Farnham. Â
> 
> Is that right Louise?
> 
> We should be able to get there for 14:30, meet up with Louise and co. and continue down to then Clump for 16:00.
> 
> Craig


Sounds good Craig.
Where shall we meet ?I will be around Stanmore.

Mayur


----------



## t7

Sorry guys - yes its on the A31 (turn off just south of Guildford on the A3). A _lovely_ road..  and much less busy than the M3 on a Friday night.

L


----------



## jonah

Banners will be at pool Audi on wednesday noon, if they wont erect them for us we need someone to collect them from them and put them up, i'll put some cable ties in with them also. ;D


----------



## tt500

That makes 25 TT's from TT Forum!!!!

Hogs Back Cafe A31 past Guildford at 2:30
The Clump A27 at Chilworth 4pm onwards
Poole Quay, Poole 6pm This Friday !!!

T7 
TTotal 
TT500 
A3DFU 
Donna Kebab 
Mark Bears 
JampoTT (probably working late) 
ITEX-TTR 
Andyman 
Cockhead 
Kop 
NickyB 
JustinB 
Clived 
Jonah 
DJP10TT 
FHBlue 
CCC 
Phil (Maybe) 
TTombo 
Princess_TT 
RichD 
Wak & Farha 
J1WEY
Sammers

If you're not on the list let us know. You don't have to book as Suzy from Audi said "just turn up at 6pm and we'll let you in if you're in a TT !!

Weather is 75 degrees and John will be handing out sparklers. 
Si


----------



## TTotal

All girls in their party frocks please, ready for a bit of postmans knock and fiddling about with the donkeys tail etc..... 

Jelly biscuits and sandwiches with the crust removed for Simon , will be served at 8.30 sharp ! [smiley=party2.gif]

Almost like a party atmosphere eh ? ;D


----------



## kop

Is everyone gonna meet at the hogs back at 2.30pm?


----------



## TTotal

Not sure Kop, there is a couple of posseys , my lot are meeting in hants, drop back a couple of pages if you can, its all explained .


----------



## kop

ok...I will be there at 2.30pm Friday!!!

L you have IM!!


----------



## donna_kebab

> ok...I will be there at 2.30pm Friday!!!
> 
> L you have IM!!


Good to see you there Kop! Hurrah a Kingfisher in the Cruise!!

The weather is forecast to be cloudy but sunny intervals, so ALL TOPS DOWN please! [smiley=sunny.gif]

DONS


----------



## TTotal

WOW this I gotta see ! (with my magnifying glass of course !) :


----------



## Guest

> WOW this I gotta see ! (with my magnifying glass of course !)


John, only you could abuse a woman about her breast size and get away with it ;D  Want me to peel his naff stickers off his car for ya Donna? 

I can only make the Clump for 4:30 on Friday  ....so it looks like I'll have to meet you guys down in Poole...all on my sorry lonesome :'(

Chris.


----------



## TTotal

> John, only you could abuse a woman about her breast size and get away with it Â ;D  Â Want me to peel his naff stickers off his car for ya Donna? Â
> 
> I can only make the Clump for 4:30 on Friday Â  ....so it looks like I'll have to meet you guys down in Poole...all on my sorry lonesome Â :'(
> 
> Chris.


Hi Dangler Dipper,
Was thinking about you in the shower this morning.Sure we can wait for you, just get there asap . Yes gang ? ? ? PS I never mentioned anything about anyones top bolo... er breasts at all , it was your filthy imagination.


----------



## jonah

I will make a definate decision on wednesday but will also travel back friday if i do decide to attend :-/


----------



## TTotal

Good old Jonah ! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## donna_kebab

> WOW this I gotta see ! (with my magnifying glass of course !) :


Oi!! Â [smiley=smash.gif] Â I had to have a reduction because other drivers kept looking and crashing! !

Anyway at least I can have falsies if I want, how are you gonna overcome your problem of dreaming about gland rinse in the shower? Â Â ;D ;D

SEE YOU ALL FRIDAY Padded Bras or not Â :-*

DK


----------



## TTotal

Cor...all that talk...I am off for a quick...shower  8)


----------



## t7

> WOW this I gotta see ! (with my magnifying glass of course !) :


what is it with men and size...? : :


----------



## Guest

It's his age Lou, I don't think John minds at his age about large or small, just as long as it's classified as female and has a heart beat..... ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal

No Chrissy, just a heartbeat darling ! :-*


----------



## A3DFU

Hurray, thanks for changing plans ;D ;D

after much (internal [smiley=freak.gif] )discussions I *will* be there.

Jonah, still want to cruise down??


----------



## TTotal

Hurrah for the Lady of the Rings ! ( from the Lord of the Rings ! ;D) Good News Dani !


----------



## phil

I might not be able to make this now.


----------



## donna_kebab

> I might not be able to make this now. Â


Again?? !!

I don't believe you actually own a TT anymore!!


----------



## phil

Well, I promised a mate I'd go up to Edinburgh this weekend. I've left it too late to get a flight for a reasonable price, and going to this meet means I'd have to spend all day Saturday driving. 
I don't know why it is, but some weekends I have f.a. to do, and others I'm double/triple booked.
Then again, if you're going to show us your jubblies I might be tempted lol.


----------



## donna_kebab

They really are not worth staying in the South for!!!!


----------



## phil

> They really are not worth staying in the South for!!!!


I'll be the judge of that.....

On second thoughts that's going a bit far. I'm not TTotal after all.


----------



## Guest

I'll join up with Louise at 'er lot at the Hog's Back for 2.30pm

See you there !


----------



## Mayur

> I'll join up with Louise at 'er lot at the Hog's Back for 2.30pm
> 
> See you there !


Hi Dave et all,
Sammers and me are meeting up at the A1/M25 South Mimms services at 1pm on friday to drive down to Guildford. Do you/anyone want to meet up?
mayur


----------



## TTotal

> I'll be the judge of that.....
> 
> On second thoughts that's going a bit far. I'm not TTotal after all.


Phil, Will show you mine, they are bigger anyhow ! :-*


----------



## phil

> Phil, Will show you mine, they are bigger anyhow ! :-*


what a horrible thought.


----------



## t7

um I'm assumming you know the way to the clump/stump Dons.. :

L


----------



## tt500

ONCE AGAIN !! This Friday !!!

South Mimms A1(M) M25 junction 1pm
Hogs Back Cafe A31 4 miles past Guildford at 2:30pm 
The Clump A27 at Chilworth 4pm-4:30pm 
Poole Quay, Poole 6pm 
Dinner at Offshore Bar, Poole 8:30pm courtesey of John.

That makes 26 TT's from TT Forum!!!!

T7 Â Â 
TTotal Â Â 
TT500 Â Â 
A3DFU Â Â 
Donna Kebab Â Â 
Mark Bears Â Â 
JampoTT Â (probably working late) Â Â 
ITEX-TTR Â Â 
Andyman Â Â 
Cockhead Â Â 
Kop Â Â 
NickyB Â Â 
JustinB Â Â 
Clived Â Â 
Jonah Â Â 
DJP10TT Â Â 
FHBlue Â Â 
CCC Â Â 
Phil (Maybe) Â Â 
TTombo Â Â 
Princess_TT Â Â 
RichD Â 
Wak & Farha Â 
J1WEY 
Sammers 
Dave M

Weather will be 73 degrees, ymmmm.

Police will shut the road at 6pm, and have requested that Decorated and Demonstrator TT's (both the same) should park in the Pay & Display in Bournemouth Sports Multi Storey (you think I'm joking).

Police have also issued the following Photofit of a TT seen driving erotically along the Brighton Promenade last Thursday evening.









See you there  :-*


----------



## A3DFU

> Hurrah for the Lady of the Rings ! ( from the Lord of the Rings ! ;D) Good News Dani !


 :'( :'( wer zu frÃ¼h rechnet muÃŸ zweimal rechnen :'( :'( I should have known.
No chance at all that I can make now :-/
Hopefully next time!

Have fun, all of you


----------



## TTotal

Blast and damn.  Thats bad news again


----------



## ccc

LOL! 'TT seen driving erotically' ;D ;D

Tell us more: how do you drive a TT erotically? Naked? Soft top opening and closing suggestively? A wiggle of the boot? Is this a technique we can all learn?


----------



## tt500

Police Quote


> Police have also issued the following Photofit of a TT seen driving erotically along the Brighton Promenade last Thursday evening.


The report doesn't go into too much detail but they did say he was wearing a pink Thong and was seen driving with a leg on each TT Roadster Hoop along past Brighton Pier....and was giving away copies of 'Sailing Today'.

Reminder:


----------



## RichD

Damn and blast.
I was really looking forward to this meet, not least because I haven't met a lot of you that are coming down for this one. (oh and the top down action Donna promised! [smiley=gorgeous.gif]) My plans have gone the way of the pear however and i won't be able to make it now. [smiley=bigcry.gif] Hope it goes well and you have a great time. See you at the next Hants meet.

I even polished the car especially. 
Rich


----------



## phil

Everyone's dropping out. I suppose I'd better go after all.


----------



## donna_kebab

I have just found out that the hogs back cafe car park is a local **** haunt ( don't know how the guy that told me knows, but never mind!) So all boys stay in your seats, and we'll see you there with your backs to the wall!!

See You tomorrow [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## t7

Dons - where is it - I can't remember... is it the big layby on the Farnham bound carriageway?

L


----------



## TTotal

Just watch these gals trying to meet up, as usual all in a dither and no idea what they are doing ! LOL ! ;D

Guess we wont see them until Monday.....and somewhere in Brighton too !


----------



## SMUDGER

Room for one more.........stuff work as the weather is fab!!!! Black roadster from Herts.First one for me and looking forward to meeting y'all.... [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## TTotal

Good man ! Come on down ! ;D Read through this lot , anything unclear give me a shout ( or that pesky Si who seems to want to take control of the World !


----------



## SMUDGER

All these characters trying to express many differing views on the forum.I cant wait to see all the cars........oh i suppose you guy's and girls may also be interesting. See you there...... ;D. Thanks TTotal for ur views on Mods!!......


----------



## Sammers

SMUDGER,

A few of us are meeting at South Mimms Service Station, 1pm.

Let me know if you will join us for the drive down.

Craig


----------



## TTotal

> All these characters trying to express many differing views on the forum.I cant wait to see all the cars........oh i suppose you guy's and girls may also be interesting. See you there...... ;D. Thanks TTotal for ur views on Mods!!......


OY, newbie less of the lip !  well at least until we have met, then you can rip into anyone you like, especially that bizzy bee Simon ! Thanks for making the effort to come down, a good chance to meet lots of nice folk ( oh and us lot too !)


----------



## SMUDGER

Sammers,
That would be great...thanks for the offer......see you there!!! ;D


----------



## moley

DON'T FORGET ...

... come on up to the London Night time meet on Saturday evening after this event ... have a FULL weekend of TTing - Mayur will be there to give you the full info - YOU KNOW IT MAKES SENSE ;D

Moley


----------



## SMUDGER

AH......My dear mr TTotal...humble apologies.....


----------



## TTotal

> SMUDGER,
> 
> A few of us are meeting at South Mimms Service Station, 1pm.
> 
> Let me know if you will join us for the drive down.
> 
> Craig


Craig, thanks for looking after the nipper ! see you down here on my soil for a change !


----------



## Mayur

Smudger, you have IM.
mayur


----------



## TTotal

Gosh there is SOOO much networking going on here, I am starting to get lost as to who is doing what with whom and when !!!

We need a permanent TT travelling Road show just touring the country endlessley ! ;D


----------



## Mayur

John, want to come up to South Mimms ! ?? ! 
mayur


----------



## TTotal

Hey thats a good idea, I will bring the 12 Hants guys, we can stay at yours to get an early start.( Please feed them some of that Carolla ( sp) bitter stuff!)

Then we can cruise down her collecting the others on the way. Then cruse back up for the London meet then up to the Pennines across to the Lakes then down too Burleigh and just keep going round the country , never going home. ;D


----------



## Mayur

A dose of that Karela juice and they'll want to be as far away from here as possible mate. BTW, I;m considering my first mod... Karela additive in the petrol... I'm sure the TT will go faster... I know I do ;D


----------



## t7

> Then we can cruise down her collecting the others on the way. Then cruse back up for the London meet then up to the Pennines across to the Lakes then down too Burleigh and just keep going round the country , never going home. Â ;D


 ;D ;D ;D ;D

I should just take the next 6 weeks off work!

oh and to add a note of controversy - bet you TTC guys wish you had a roadster TODAY!!!!


----------



## Guest

> oh and to add a note of controversy - bet you TTC guys wish you had a roadster TODAY!!!!


Today...hmmm maybe, but for the 250 rainy days of the year, no...! Plus if I'd wanted a drivable skip I'd have bought a Biffa waste truck....


----------



## phil

Sorry cockwash, but done both, and she's right...


----------



## t7

> Sorry cockwash, but done both, and she's right...


I am _always _ right ;D


----------



## donna_kebab

> ;D ;D ;D ;D
> 
> I should just take the next 6 weeks off work!
> 
> oh and to add a note of controversy - bet you TTC guys wish you had a roadster TODAY!!!!


 ;D ;D ;D ;D [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]

LOL!

YEP Hogs back cafe, dodgy cafe with really long car park to the side of the A31 Farnham Bound,

Go through Guildford on A3 Bypass, past the wooden bridge, little chef, Bells Autocentre, up the hill and at the top of the hill left onto the A31 towards Farnham, its a mile or so..... I think!!??

Just look for the men who are walking funny


----------



## TTotal

Look at this website of the Offshore Bar in Poole, its run by an old friend of mine Chris who will look after us personally !

www.the-offshore.co.uk

Havent looked at the website myself but the address/ directions should be there if not put this in www.multimap.com postcode BH15 1HX

I have booked a table for 30 people. This can be flexible up or down so plenty of room for all of us in a specially reserved area. John

BE THERE at THE restaurant about 8.30 please its pay for yerself time !!! Sorry I wish I could afford to buy you all grub :-[


----------



## phil

Bloody work  They tell me today I'm off back over the pond. But not till next week  But I'll probably miss the G 'n' G meet 

John, do you have a route sorted from the Clump? We could go along the A35 instead of the A31, through Lyndhurst, although you'll know better than me what the traffic's like there in rush hour. We could go through Bournemouth and have a go on the grand prix circuit with the nova/fiesta boys.


----------



## TTotal

Its v,bad right now everywhere, I reckom the route thru Soton then a35 to Totton then across the forest thru beaulieu then Lynington then crhristchurch then Bth then poole. C ya at Clumpo .In meeting till 3.45pm right now sneeking this out with boss looking grumpy


----------



## phil

Lol, you're on the forum in a meeting. Hope there's more than just you and the boss in the meeting.


----------



## TTotal

Shhh please ! I am now presenting and tapping here slowly .............................online and in full flood, could be a live sacking on screen any moment

oh shi


----------



## phil

Top night John.  Well done that man.
Good to meet some new folk and see some new colours in the flesh too. I feel a bit boring with black now.


----------



## kop

Great night ;D

Was good to see all the new faces and some that i have seen b4, even if some couldn't remember my name!!!!


----------



## jonah

How many TT's were on the quay then? pics?
Jonah


----------



## tt500

43 TT's in Total.Overfilled the Quay. Wak and a few others had to park down the road !!!!!!!!

Faantastic evening. Started with a mini meet at The Clump, Chilworth. Then cruised along A27/A34 to Poole, where , boy, did we all make an entrance. People sitting outside on the quayside drinking and watching our gleeming cars on parade. Free Champagne all around, 73 degrees as I predicted 2 weeks ago. 








We all drank and ate at the Offshore Bar until 11pm and then burned our babies home through the warm late hours of the night.

Those that didn't make it missed a great night. I hope the next Poole meet isn't too long coming.

A big thanks to TTotal (John) for his leadership and organisation.  It was great to speak to you all:
Louise for the sprint around Lyndhurst!
Cockhead for explaining how you got your name at dinner!
Sammers, nice Coupe, and not a bad Fillet Steak was it!
Mayur, sorry, I think I cancelled your Cajun Avocado by mistake, please don't hold it against me :-[
TT 52TTT, I want to buy your reg plate!
Smudger, definately need a cup holder or arm rest, v nice TTR though 

Too many of you to mention, but it was fun to see you all, Old and New and TTotal.

John will you explain to everyone about your NEW stickers, and what they mean, before we embarrass you with official pictures!

Pictures will follow soon 

Simon


----------



## Sammers

What a great day out!

I was feeling pretty tired by the time I got home after all that concentrating on the drive back.

My photos can be found at:

http://tt.sammers.co.ukÂ and click on "Sunny days.." !

Good to meet you all, old and new. Graham, will look out for you on the street of Hertfordshire!

Craig


----------



## donna_kebab

> Great night Â ;D
> 
> Was good to see all the new faces and some that i have seen b4, even if some couldn't remember my name!!!!


Oi!! Don't have a go, the sun went to my head, Kop and Karloff begin with the same letter dont they?

Great day, an excellent set of cruises from 2 in the afternoon to almost 2 in the morning!!!!

Thanks Poole Audi and TTotal for the organisation, you are so much better at that than me, so keep up the good work!!


----------



## t7

Fantastic way to spend an afternoon and evening.. many thanks to John for organising and leading us all safely there and having organised a restaurant to accomodate us all .. top job!

Highlights for me

* the real life forum answering the "how do you get keys out of a locked roadster boot" thread

* three old ladies peering into T7 when I came back to drive to the restaurant who were amazed that it was my car - made me smile because that's pretty much how I feel too!

* the Azure blue TTC _I LOVE IT_ did anyone get a photo? I invited its lady owner to Burghley so maybe it'll be there and I can drool over it again...

Sorry for missing the Lyndhurst turn on the way home guys - but think it was quicker on the M27 anyway  Dons and I had a good time on the A31...

Oh and the next opportunity for TTs to take over the quay is 30th Aug..same time same place...


----------



## jonah

Any potential new members then? did the banners arive?
Jonah


----------



## SMUDGER

Just to reiterate everyones comments about a fab day! It was great to meet everyone for the first time. Can't wait for the next event.
Mayur's car was fab, great colour.
TT500 swap anytime, love the bodykit, dunno about the cup holders though. 
Thanks to John for dinner.
T7 and Donna, we know that TTR's rule.....!
Sammers, I was in Broxbourne today but couldn't see ya!?
Not to mention Kop who was on his best behaviour with his father in law in tow.    ;D


----------



## Mayur

Great to meet everyone on this terrific day out.
Thanks to John and Audi Poole for the organising.
Special thanks to Andy(man) for guiding Sammers and myself to Poole quay after the lead cars decided to leave us!
Polite request to all lead car drivers... only lead if you know how to/want to lead a group by making sure that the cars behind you are still with you. There are enough posts on this forum about cruising etiquette... maybe worth a read.

Otherwise a super event...thanks to all.
Mayur


----------



## J1WEY

:'( :'(
Left home just before 3.00 pm in a highly polished TT by 6.15 we hadn't even cleared Heathrow, M25 was just a car park, decided to abort went into Richmond for a meal and had a ride on the London Eye. Glad you all had a great time, next time I'll take the day off !!!!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Wasn't there and wish I was  Sounds as though you all had a wonderful time 

Just a shame that your next one is in August - still won't be there - 900 mile round trip is about 600 too far.
Must be time to move ;D

Envious Jackie x


----------



## nickyb

> Special thanks to Andy(man) for guiding Sammers and myself to Poole quay after the lead cars decided to leave us!
> Polite request to all lead car drivers... only lead if you know how to/want to lead a group by making sure that the cars behind you are still with you. There are enough posts on this forum about cruising etiquette... maybe worth a read.


Here here!

People enjoy meets and cruises in many ways, and for many things. If people are used to or understand group dynamics, they tend to see that it takes an assertive person to ensure that everyone is happy/is enjoying what is happening or decided (win win situations)

if i had not been with my hubby, and had got split in the cruise, i honestly would have turned around and gone home. I need the "cruise" so that i get to the right place ;D (honest)

i must say, the fact that the cruise split up, spoilt my level of enjoyment :-/ it is the thrill of seeing the enjoyment of the onlookers faces (especially the kids) that really makes it for me. hence we went out of our way to meet up at the clump.

other than that, yes it was a lovely evening.

Thank you Ttotal for all the effort you must have exerted to make this meet up a success AND in sorting out the meal. If the guys from the forum had not have gone.......umm.....it would have been a small gathering.

lovely weather was'nt it.

Nicky.


----------



## phil

OK OK. Before anyone (TTotal gets in). I ****** up the cruise. Having said that, we managed to get completely split up on the way back, despite completely empty roads. It's impossible to keep a group that big together, unless everyone knows the route. We've tried it before.
In my defence, I slowed down several times, and stopped twice to let folk catch up. I think the rush hour didn't help :-/


----------



## TTotal

Aha ! Whats going on here then ? (Still very bleary from a constant cruise that started midnight on Friday and finished about 7 am Monday morning with 3 X 3 hour attempted sleep bits thrown in somewhere...)

Phil , me old mucker, it is possible I promise, to keep everyone together...honest. Its just a case of watching only the car behind . If you loose him/her or its looking like you will, then slow down or stop when safe to do so. The car in front of you will do the same if he is watching and subsequently the car in front of him etc etc. We had 14 cars (?) at the start of the Saturday night cruise and even thru the heart of London with very very heavy traffic in a 8 hour non stop cruise, we managed to stay together all the time apart from once and that was down to the guy not watching the car behind.

Sure we all like cruising for different reasons and for some its to be the first there...for others its to be in a shiney convoy of happy faces ...any how no bad feelings we will get it right with a little more practise


----------



## t7

I completely agree John - I think we are getting better at "cruising without losing" and some simple things like the "look out for the TT behind" rule make a big difference.

Without completely going off topic might I also add a couple of others that make a CRUISE much more fun (as opposed to a hoon where speed is of the essence - so knowing the route or having a navigator essential)

* don't go in front unless you know the way
* dont disappear from view if you're the last one across the lights
* keep someone at the back who knows the way (and pref is in radio contact with the lead car)
* if you lose the TT in front pull over and let the TT at the back lead

ooops I havent started that thread off again have I ? ;D

L


----------



## nickyb

> ooops I havent started that thread off again have I ?


no, you are just saying some things that make a biiiiiiiiig difference.

Nix


----------



## TTotal

Well said ladies, so Phil you've had a publicly smacked botty ! ;D


----------



## t7

well at least one of us was a nurse...


----------



## TTotal

I was wearing gloves...you dont know where he has been ( you never know with the "young of today" )

Hunk 1


----------



## phil

Well, by that reckoning I wasn't to blame. Chris (cockwash) was right behind me all the way. So he should have slowed down 
Anyway I won't go on about it. 
So, T7, what happened to you and the kebab on the way back? You must have fallen quite far behind.


----------



## t7

no we went M27/M3/A31...

and very nice it was too! ;D

How was the drive to Endingburgh? How many miles on the TTR now?

L


----------



## phil

It was fun. And I became very brown after 7 hours in the sun.
Mileage is nearly 3000.


----------



## TTotal

> I became very brown after 7 hours in the sun.


So thats why Vlastan...............


----------



## Mayur

Some pics:

http://www.onholiday.com/tt

mayur


----------



## TTotal

More great pics from Lord Snowdon/ Mayur :


----------



## Mayur

[smiley=toff.gif]


----------



## Guest

Hi Mayur....great pics

one question though.....

how comes you always catch me when I`m laughing my ass off ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Mayur

> Hi Mayur....great pics
> 
> one question though.....
> 
> how comes you always catch me when I`m laughing my ass off ;D ;D ;D ;D


hehehe... it's just that you are almost always laughing your beautiful head off ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest

[


> hehehe... it's just that you are almost always laughing your beautiful head off Â ;D ;D ;D


HEEEE HEEEEE ;D ;D

I am aren`t I......you know whos to blame for that though dont you.....

thats it your good self......you come out with really funny stuff..... you say it so seriously, which makes me laugh even more...

Farha


----------



## TTotal

Excuse me you two lovebirds...d'ya mind packing up now and clearing up, this thread is now closed and I want to go home, thanks.


----------



## Andyman

Whats going on here exactly?


----------



## TTotal

Andy,
Its the new way that Wak has demanded to be welcomed on arriving on foreign soil...some old Indian custom . A ritual dance that I had to learn specailly for the occasion. Luckily in that shot you cannot see the very intricate facial makeup I had to wear.


----------



## Andyman

Finishes with the toilet squat does it?


----------



## phil

I think John was showing people his willy.


----------



## Wak

ROTFLMAO....lol i'M IN TEARS! ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------

